# A late hello from Canada!



## thefbomb (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey everyone! I joined a few days or so ago before the MAC Riri launch and never introduced myself. So hello, Im Felicia!
  Cant wait to post more on here and see all the awesome swatches and hear exciting news and interactive with all of you!


----------



## Jessica (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello!!! Welcome to Specktra


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Hello!!! Welcome to Specktra


 Thanks doll!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Heya fellow Canadian!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 3, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Heya fellow Canadian!


  Hey!


----------

